

The Taxi Driver Taught Me An MBA Lesson - hboon
http://www.spug.sg/forums/showpost.php?p=1314702&postcount=1

======
hboon
This is a link to the translation posted in a forum. The original, in Chinese,
is at <http://blog.run2me.com/runliu/archive/2006/03/15/14311.aspx>

PS: Deleted the previous submission since I couldn't edit the URL. Thanks to
davi for pointing out that both links pointed to the same URL previously.

